# PCT for 20 week test only cycle



## njc (Jan 24, 2012)

I got a buddy (yes a buddy, not me) who is getting set to come off of a 20 week cycle of test only.  Long cycle, I know.  He used 400mg's of test cyp per week and would periodically use 75mg's of suspension before training sessions maybe 4 times per week.  Kind of a goofy cycle.  But anyways; he sort of trusts my knowledge on the topic and wants help constructing a proper pct, so I want to help him get it right.  He has been using HCG throughout at 300iu's twice per week since the beginning of the cycle.

Would you guys use Clomid/Aromasin? Or  Nolva/Clomid? Or Nolva/Clomid/Aromasin?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 24, 2012)

Clomid ed @ 100/100/75/50/50
Aromasin ed @ 25/25/25/12.5/12.5

He should recover fine with the above. 

He could also Blast 8000iu HCG 1 week after his last injection, and then start the pct I laid out above


----------



## njc (Jan 24, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Clomid ed @ 100/100/75/50/50
> Aromasin ed @ 25/25/25/12.5/12.5
> 
> He should recover fine with the above.
> ...


 
Great looking PCT, Thanks!


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 24, 2012)

^ looks good, definitely tell him to run HCG all the way through and ideally blast before pct as well. Also 400mg seems low to me, and just IMO but a cycle that long is probably unnecessary with test cyp. Deca or EQ I could understand maybe but gains will slow down pretty hard by week ten anyway. Of course it's entirely up to him and alot of people might disagree but I think he'd be better all around upping his test dosage and shortening the cycle. Two 10 weekers will probably be better than one 20wk for both gains and recovery. Just my .02


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 24, 2012)

curisously wondering what your buddy results were.


----------



## njc (Jan 24, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> curisously wondering what your buddy results were.


 

He did okay.  My guess is that he put on about 7lbs of water 2 pounds of fat and 6 pounds of muscle.  Of course this is just ballpark guesswork.  He could have been better.  He was bulking, obviously.  He tends to eat too much protein and not enough carbs for a good bulk IMO.


----------



## njc (Jan 24, 2012)

I ran an 18 week test only cycle once.  I cut for the first 5 weeks, bulked for the next 7, and then cut again for the last 6.   It went pretty well.  I was cutting when my test levels were slowly rising in the beginning, and when I was beginning to plateau at the end, and was bulking during the sweet spot of the cycle (weeks 6-12).


----------



## james-27 (Jan 24, 2012)

njc said:


> I ran an 18 week test only cycle once.  I cut for the first 5 weeks, bulked for the next 7, and then cut again for the last 6.   It went pretty well.  I was cutting when my test levels were slowly rising in the beginning, and when I was beginning to plateau at the end, and was bulking during the sweet spot of the cycle (weeks 6-12).



Why cut and bulk at the same time. Pick one or the other and run with it.


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 25, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Clomid ed @ 100/100/75/50/50
> Aromasin ed @ 25/25/25/12.5/12.5
> 
> He should recover fine with the above.


 5 weeks?  Is that because of the length of the cycle, or is this what you generally recommend?


----------



## njc (Jan 25, 2012)

james-27 said:


> Why cut and bulk at the same time. Pick one or the other and run with it.


 

Why the hell not?  I laid out my rationale in my post above.  It worked great.  IF youre gonna run an 18 week long estered cycle, if you feel like it, you might as well cut while your levels are slowly building and the test is beginning to kick in.  Everybody knows that you dont begin to "feel" the test working until weeks 3-6 or so.  So, for me, I decided to use this time to cut.  Because, as everybody also knows, you can cut on lower doses than you can bulk with.  So while my test levels were not peaked, I was cutting.

And, as far as the end of the cycle is concerned, everybody knows that gains begin to stall around weeks 10-13, so, again, I decided to use this time to cut.  Might as well cut if hypertrophy has stalled.  Because again; if I cant take advantage of the heightened test levels for puroposes of hypertrophy then I might as well take advantage of my increased ability to cut and retain muscle while I do so and continue to take advantage of the test in a more beneficial manner.


----------

